# Bye bye my baby girls



## BunBun02 (Feb 10, 2015)

Last week my two beautiful girls got out and my dogs got to them before I could&#128554; 
They have 3 wonderful kits who are currently 2 weeks old, I am keeping all 3 as a memory, they were the sweetest girls and will be dearly missed, &#128557; they were both 1 year old, it feels weird without them and I miss them a lot, they were not rabbits to me, to me they were bestfriends, teachers and my babies, it is hard to looks at the kits sometimes because one is an exact copy of his mother, and the others remind me of there behaviour, I miss them so so much &#128532; and wish they were here with there children, there mothers have died and there father just died as well, it was a bit of a weird thing too, 2 mothers and 1 father and there are 2 girl kits and 1 boy kit, me and my friend both agreed it was like a sign that they were gonna die&#128554;&#128557;, when I think of any rabbit, I cry and want them back, but they are gone forever and I can't get them back ever, I only have memories and photos&#128532;


----------



## MiniLopMad (Feb 10, 2015)

Rest in Peace Poppy and Scarlett. Binky free forever with Chilli  You will all be missed forever.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 10, 2015)

So sorry for your losses.


----------



## HEM (Feb 18, 2015)

So sorry for your loss


----------

